# Sci-fi magazines that review music



## artelliot (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone know of any science fiction magazine that reviews music?


----------



## Rodders (Nov 12, 2011)

Regular music or specifically SF related noises? 

I did come across a website called scifiscoop that had a section for soundtracks.


----------



## artelliot (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, Rodders.  I guess I mean regular music but with a sci-fi bent.


----------

